# deprimido



## matrix (Jul 9, 2007)

hola : yo hace cosa de unos años me encantaba aprender electronica y estaba y lusionado con la la electronica pero claro me enpece a sacame el carnet de conducir del coche y enpece a no de didarle tiempo a la electronica y mas al coche asta que a probre el el teorico que me costo unos 5 meses y cuando quise bolber a dediarme a la electronica me en pezaron a salir los circuitos mal  no me funcionaban y no sabia por que y ahora me sigue pasando ¿ algien sabe como podria recuperar otra   vez el entusiasmo por la electronica?  lo necesito me ayudaba a sentirme  bien . era feliz , ahoa no , ahora me deprimo muy facil


----------



## mabauti (Jul 9, 2007)

quiza la electronica no sea el camino que tu quieres.

reflexionalo bien. Hay una gran cantidad de cosas que pueden hacerte sentir bien : las carreras de go kart, la pintura, el basquetball, el futbol, la mecanica automotriz, etc., etc.

Nadie te va  obligar a hacer cosas que te hagan sentir bien.

Suerte!


----------



## 207324 (Jul 9, 2007)

yop pienso que lo mas hermoso que tiene la electronica es que despues de haber trabajado todo un dia, una semana, un año, etc y que el mugre circuito que no funcionaba de repente cobra vida y es una satisfaccion inmensa que no la cambio por nada.


----------



## william rodriguez j (Jul 9, 2007)

yo no te desanimaria; yo y creo gue a todas las personas gue nos involucramos de una u otra forma en la electronica pasamos estas experiencias no  una sino cantidad de veces.lo importante es tener la tenacidad para resolver dichos tropiezos ;no conozco el primero gue le salen derecho todos sus experimentos, ademas casi siempre debemos hacer modificaciones ,alterar valores,probar y volver aprobar.consíguete buenos instrumentos de prueba, buena documentacion y armate de mucha paciencia. saludos


----------



## matrix (Jul 10, 2007)

seguire tu consejo william rodrirez j .gracias por el consejo y mabauti es lo que quiero lo que  querido y luchare siempre por ello sea con lo sea o con quien sea me gusta lo se siempre me a gustado, 207324 lo siento pero no acabo de comprender lo quieres decir del todo tengo un poco una ligera idea pero no lo comprendo del todo.


----------



## matrix (Jul 10, 2007)

pos data: gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 10, 2007)

Amigo matrix te ha pasado lo que no nos enseñaron cuando eramos pequeños y que nuestros padres fallaros, sobreproteccion.

Debemos ser concientes de que las cosas cuestan esfuerzo y que es necesario trabajar para conseguirlo.

Es un problema de la sociedad actual donde nos quieren vender que todo es facil, comprar un coche,ser estrella de rock y ganar mucho dinero...

La electronica es un buen ejemplo de tenacidad, puedes comprar un kit y que no funcione, pero revisandolo una y otra vez descubres la maldita soldadura o el componente mal colocado y lo que fue una montaña se convierte en un grano de arena.

Como siempre recomiendo:
 tenacidad     (dale que dale)
 paciencia     (no lo tires al rio hombre)
reflexion      (por donde empiezo para ir avanzando)

A por cierto esto no es exclusivo a la electronica


----------



## mati89 (Jul 15, 2007)

te recomiendo que no saques circuitos ya armados de internet 
si sabes como funcionan bien el circuito nunca puede funcionarte mal
yo todos los circuitos que hice bajados de internet nunca me funcionaron
hasta que empese con reles un lm7805 lm7812 y supe como funcionaban y me puse a hacer circuitos simples sabiendo como funcionaban.
un regulador con lm317 es una buena idea para empezar a hacer tu propio circuito

o un timer regulable para titilar un led con un 555


----------



## gorgojo (Jul 16, 2007)

tambien te recomiendo que estudies un poco , a veces no alcanza con tener el esquematico , pues al primer problema que tengas , si no hay una base , te quedaras estancado


----------



## Mushito (Jul 16, 2007)

Hállale el gusto en los montajes que realices, si ahora te das mas a tu coche, te sugiero que busques proyectos que se relaciones con tu coche por ejemplo un juego de luces (con leds rojos azules y verdes) para tu coche, o un poderoso amplificador para coche, etc. y siempre busca algo que te guste o que te divierta. Por ejemplo a mi me dan cosas montar circuitos con PICs por razones personales, y me atraen los montajes nuevos como por ejemplo los montajes con temas científicos y le hallo un gran placer a eso.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 16, 2007)

Al final me deprimiré. 

Habría que profudizar un poco más. 

¿Cómo se puede dedicar alguien sin tener algún mínimo conocimiento? a lo que sea por mucho que te guste. 

Fórmate, aprende y después a disfrutar. (Si para sacar el teórico de coche te costó tanto *más vale que aprendas a estudiar priméramente*).

Saludos

PD Siento ser tan drástico pero es la pura realidad.


----------



## steinlager (Jul 19, 2007)

Pues... mira... yo el año pasado hacia proyecto tras proyecto... tenia un profesor q nos apoyaba en todo... nos explicaba como funcionaban las cosas y tal...
Este año se me ha ido toda esa motivacion por 1 sola razon... el nuevo profesor..., q en vez de apoyarnos, directamente nos tira abajo, pasa de explicarte las cosas y demas.....

Pero es cierto lo q dicen muchos... Paciencia y dedicacion...
Por ejemplo... yo hace aprox 1 mes y medio q estoy tratando de hacer funcionar un circuito... y nada... pero estate seguro q no parare hasta q ande...

PD: El_nombre... creo q sos demasiado... mmm no se como decirlo muy directo. O muy grosero.


----------



## jona (Jul 20, 2007)

hola.
cuando comenze con la electronica hace unos 4 o 5 años atras,no entendia ni me salia nada ningun circuito,en vez de tener el apoyo de el profesor,ya que para mi era algo nuevo y los demas compañeros ya lo sabian,me tiraba abajo,como todo buen H.D.P.,durante todo un año lo unico que me salio fue,una pequeña baliza de 4 led,que para mi era un proyecto de la NASA,jaja.
luego de desaprovar el año,comenze con otro profesor,al que le debo mucho,todos los proyectos comenzaron a salir y la felicidad fue muy grande,de hacer arrancar un proyecto de un papel a la practica.
lo ideal es empezar con pequños circuitos e ir aumentando la dificultad,y sobre todas la cosas tenerse fe de que eso va andar,y en caso contrario tomarse la paciencia necesaria de repararlo.
un saludo a un gran profesor.
Enrique Barral(profesor de electronica)
escuela N·28 ,belgrano.


----------



## Maritto (Jul 20, 2007)

Perdon no, pero el_nombre, podria tener un poco mas de tacto, no creo que el_nombre haya estudiado tu teorico de coche, asi que no le prestes mucha importancia a su innecesaria rudeza!
A cada uno nos toma el tiempo que nos toma.
Estoy seguro de que no has perdido la practica ni el entusiasmo, sino no estarias preocupado como lo estas.
Solamente estas un poco desorientado. Y talvez lo que necesites planificar de nuevo tu ruta en el camino del aprendizaje!
Pensa que esta es una oportunidad para empezar a hacer las cosas, sabiendo y entendiendo el porque de lo que haces, entendiendo todo. Tomate un segundo para tratar de entender las cosas que haces y no lo dejes hasta tener una menor idea de lo que hace cada componente y partecita.

Asi te va a nacer de a poco el entusiasmo en entender como funcionan las cosas y una vez que tengas esto, ya vas a ser imparable!
Empezas a aprender cositas, a entender como funcionan.... y despues a ver que pasa si pongo esto, o saco aquello y de repente te encontras diseñando tus propios circuitos!
No esta mal que aproveches internet como fuente de ideas, teorias y hasta circuitos practicos, pero toma las cosas por el lado que mas te guste, p.e. proyectos para el auto, etc.. y trata de personalizar cada cosa que hagas!

Artate de preguntar en los foros por las dudas que tengas, que seguro que aca hay personas pacientes que se van a encargar de explicartelo absolutmaente todo!
Estate orgulloso de las cosas que haces y armas, de las cosas que has hecho y de las cosas que aprendes dia a dia en tu practica y estudio.
No te desanimes que tenes espiritu de electronico! y segui adelante
Suerte!
Un abrazo
Luis D.


----------



## steinlager (Jul 20, 2007)

Y tambien debes de estar orgulloso de las cosas q puedas llegar a romper ^^ para solucionar otra


----------



## MaMu (Ago 1, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Al final me deprimiré.
> 
> Habría que profudizar un poco más.
> 
> ...



Cada cual tiene su tiempo, las personas somos diferentes. Mi profesora de matematicas de primer año, no penso ni que duraria 1 semestre en el colegio, y es el dia de hoy, que disfruto de la fisica cuantica, la teoria moderna de los campos electromagneticos, y de los fabulosos algoritmos de Elihaju Rips. Y lo mas lindo de todo, es que la recuerdo con cariño.

Saludos


----------



## cooperharris (Feb 28, 2008)

saludos  amigos, es cierto no se  desanimen , mas bien aprendamos d e los errores,  y asi mejoraremos cada dia.

 a einstein su maestra  tambien le dijo que era una persona con deficiencias  mentales,   e incluso llamaron a  su madre para que lo cambiara para un colegio especial , pero con paciencia espero su hora y aprendio en su caminar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

207324 dijo:
			
		

> yop pienso que lo mas hermoso que tiene la electronica es que despues de haber trabajado todo un dia, una semana, un año, etc y que el mugre circuito que no funcionaba de repente cobra vida y es una satisfaccion inmensa que no la cambio por nada.



Joder tio, eso me ha llegado al alma, sieske es eso joder!, es espiritu frankestain, crar vida de la nada y saber que no lo han echo tus manos si no tu cabeza, y el tan solo mero echo de CREAR algo que funciona por si mismo... Puta Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley, ya lo sabia....


----------



## cesartm (Mar 14, 2008)

Dejame contarte que en esto, yo al igual que mucha gente esta aprendiendo autodidactamente, no es necesario aprender teoria primero como dice "El Nombre" de tener que aprender la teoria y despues disfrutar, yo lo hago al mismo tiempo, so f... you por eso (con todo respeto), es mi opinion, yo vivo para esto y me gusta. Eso que no es lo que yo iba dirijido si es que tenia a algo a que y he empenado en aprender con libros como todo mundo ya que estos son la fuente de todo, pero que haces cuando no estan en tu idioma?, tienes que forsosamente pedir chiche a personas que les importa un carajo y esto me ha hecho a aprender mas aunque yo no he hecho algo por mi cuenta pero agradesco a la gran mayoria que deja sus proyecto para que otra los haga y como dice mi viejo: "Quien nace ya sabiendo? quien?"


----------

